# Cream x Blue



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently mated a BE Cream doe to a Blue buck and I have black and agouti babies.

So....

if I mate brother x sister from the resulting litter, do you get Blue Agouti's in mice?

I looked on the NMC website and could see "silver agouti" is this the same thing or something entirely different?

thanks

Lisa


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can breed blue agouti mice but they are not standardised and can't be shown.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

yep blue agoutis, I've only seen one but it wasnt a particularly beautiful variety but its always good to have something different popping up in hobby litters.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

No well, I won't be aiming for them, but different colours are always handy when making up pairs for people for pets


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I really enjoy finding appreciative pet homes for some of my unexpected surprises.


----------

